# Timed Out Message on Login for one site only [moved from Mozilla forum]



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi,
Suddenly in the past two days, I can't get beyond the login on one specific website. I've called them and they have tested their site both with their own login and with mine. It's a secure site (my bank, actually) and the routine is to login and then provide your password. I can't get to the point where I can enter my password although the bank was able to get to the password point both with my login and their own. I've tried from two different computers and using both Firefox (my preferred) and IE. I can't figure out what's wrong. The bank says no one else is having problems.

Can you help me? 

Thank you!
Penelope:4-dontkno


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*



mom tech suppt said:


> I can't get to the point where I can enter my password


Just for clarification. Does that mean you actually get entry to the site and it fails to load properly, or do you get no access at all?


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Hi,
Yes. I actually get into the site. But when I try to login for secure services, my user id login times out. This is before I even get a chance to input my password.

Thanks,
Penelope


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Did you discuss your banks security settings, or ask what is needed?

Check - Tools > Options > Advanced > Encryption > settings

I have both protocols (SSL 3.0 & TLS 1.0) ticked and the web site certificate setting to select automatically and I've never had any prob's with my bank.


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Both of those settings were already selected yet I am still having problems.


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

I was thinking maybe you could be blocking the site but I'm not so sure if you can get to the log-in page, but worth a look just to make sure I think.

Go to your hosts file and check the website is not listed. If it is listed delete the line, it will look like - 127.0.0.1 www.**bank**.com

It's usually located:-
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc - hosts


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

I'm sorry, I do not understand your instructions. What do you mean go to your hosts file and check the website is not listed? I have no idea what you are saying. Please clarify if possible.

Thanks,
Penelope


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

When you block websites, knowingly or accidentally or via browsers and other software ie Spybot S & D, the info is written to and kept in the *hosts* file.

Navigate to that file (it is an ordinary notepad text file) and look for the website you cannot access. If you find it, delete the line and you should have no more access problems, assuming this is where the problem lies.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Penelope,

To expand to what Keith mentioned, you'll need to use Windows Explorer to go into this directory *C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\* - in there you'll find a file named *hosts* or *HOSTS* but without any ending (suffix). Open the file with *Notepad* in Windows and then press *Ctrl+f* and type the bank site name there... say if the bank site name is Yorkshire, you need to just type *yorkshire* in the search field and keep pressing Enter to see if such an entry is found. 
If you find anything there, it'll be in this following format:

127.0.0.1 www.bankname.com

If it's found, then delete it. If i's not found then let us know and we can suggest more. It's worth a try, although I do doubt it as that would block the site from loading in the browser completely.

* In Firefox menu, go to Tools > Clear Private Data and tick the boxes for everything apart from Saved Passwords and OK that. See if it helps.

* Also, have your browser closed and go to Start menu > Run > type: *services.msc* and press Enter.

In the new Window that opens, look for a service named *HTTP SSL*. Double-click that and choose "Startup type:" *Manual* > Apply >OK. 

Try now logging in to your bank website again.


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Hi,
I'm not trying to be obstuse, but I don't use windows explorer much and really don't understand how to get where you're sending me.#
From the start menu, what do I do? I've found windows explorer in the accessories menu.

What do I do from there?

Thank you.
PSP


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

It's fine, don't worry. 

Click "My Computer" icon on your desktop, then double-click the *C: drive* folder that shows in the new window, then d-click the *WINDOWS* folder, then find and d-click the *system32* folder, then find and d-click the *drivers* folder and then finally, find and d-click the *etc* folder. 

All these bolded will be the folder names.

In there you will possibly find a *HOSTS* file. Right-click it with your mouse and choose "Open".
A new "Open With" window will open, where you need to scroll down and click on *Notepad* out of the listed programs and press OK.

See if anything is written in that file and let us know.

If there is, then try following the above instructions I or Keith posted. if you get stuck on anything, just be sure to ask.


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Hi,
Thanks for hanging in there with me. I found the Hosts file. Here is a copy of the information:

# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost
# Start of entries inserted by Spybot - Search & Destroy
# This list is Copyright 2000-2007 Safer Networking Limited
# End of entries inserted by Spybot - Search & Destroy

I don't see anything here like you described but thought I'd send it anyway. I also performed the other functions described by Kalim. The HTTP SSL service was disabled so I started it. (and a couple of others I thought might be relevant) I still can't get into the bank site.

I can't get in on any of our computers. We're all on a home network through one router. I don't know if that will ring any bells in terms of determining the problem. I went to an internet cafe the other day and was able to get on just fine. It's got to be something going on with this network, I guess as all three computers are having the same problem.

I reached the limit of my technical knowledge ages ago but I am very grateful for any more ideas you might have. 
Thanks,
Penelope


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Hi Penelope,

Well that's all clear then, nothing wrong there. 

Try restarting your computer and checking again.

When was the last time you *didn't* have any problems logging into the site using your home computers through Firefox and what changes to hardware or operating system settings have you made since then that you can recall?

Also, can you log into any other site that uses *https*, such as Paypal, your ISP account, or another bank account?

This will be very useful for us.

Furthermore, can you list any addons you've installed in Firefox (found in Tools > Add-ons).

Problems like this are usually the cause of one tiny setting in some nook but very complex and time consuming to accurately pin point out. I have to be off now, but might be back soon to checkup on any replies, but I can't guarantee that. Next time I'm on is very random unfortunately, so hopefully someone such as Keith will assist you in my absence.


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Hi Kalim,

My most heartfelt appreciation for your time! To answer your questions, I think last Monday was the last day we could get in. I've been running new scans as our computers got a virus and I was trying to get rid of it. I ran through the 5 steps preliminary to getting assistance with the Hijack This thread (spybot, pandavision, Deckard SS, HiJack This,) I have also run ccleaner and superantispyware but those two were run after the bank was already problematic - I think. I have removed all of those (except CCleaner and SuperAS) since the bank thing happened in an effort to go back to the configuration before this occurred. 

Yes, I can get into all other secured sites. This is SO STRANGE! I know it's just one little tweak that needs to happen. As it is happening on all three computers on my little home network, is it possible it is something with the router or ISP?
Thanks Again to you and Keith and anyone else who wants to jump in and try!
PSP


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

You're welcome Penelope. 

Well, if its *only* happening on Firefox, then has your bank made any changes to their site login procedure recently?

Can you check in Firefox Tools>Options>Content that you have Javascript enabled.

Is there any other browser that you can log in to the site with on the same computer?

Can you give us a screenshot of your Task Manager (right-click task bar and choose Task Manager) when you have it open under the "Processes" tab. Just expand the Task Manager (drag it down) until you have everything listed visible to the screen (or as much as possible) and then press *Prnt Scrn* (after F12) once and open *Paint* > then press *Ctrl+v* and Save that picture.

Attach that picture back with your next post, using "Go Advanced" at the bottom and then "Manage Attachments" from the next page, like *this*.

It could be your security software running and/or your router, but I doubt it's your router, or it could also be your profile and/or a setting in Firefox, especially if other browsers work as usual.


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Hi Kalim,
OK. I tried to copy the task manager with Paint but it wouldn't upload so I copied the screen shot using word. Does that work for you?

Now for particulars. I can't get past the login on either Firefox or IE. I've spoken to the bank and no one else is having problems. In fact, when they log in using my information they have no problem. Also, I went to an internet cafe a few days ago and logged on without any problem at all. Finally, I can't get on with any of my computers at home here. Could it be a problem (suddenly) with my ISP? I've been able to get through to my bank for the last couple of months using this ISP so I just can't explain the sudden problem.

Thanks again for your time. Please let me know if you can't read the processes list.

PSP


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

At this point then, if none of your 'puters or browsers can get access, it obviously isn't just a Firefox problem. It could be as you say, an ISP problem, so phoning them won't hurt.

Have you checked your Firewall? (Can't remember if it was mentioned!) That could stop your connection to the site.

*Edit* Forgot to mention, I saw in your hosts file you have Spybot S & D installed. Check the Tea-Timer function, that too could block access.


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Hi Keith,

Thanks for your offers of suggestions but they are too truncated. I dont know what you mean by check the firewall or tea timer. Check what? - where?

Thanks,
Penelope


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Sorry Penelope!

Your Firewall. Do you have Zone Alarm, Norton or similar? Let us know please.

On your hosts file, Spybot is mentioned so I'm assuming you have it installed. It has a 'Tea-Timer' function which basically 'watches' your internet usage - can you confirm please?


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Hi Keith,
I have pccillin. I uninstalled spybot when I started having these problems. I had gone through the 5 steps prior to posting on the HiJack This thread which had me download spybot and something else but I uninstalled both when I lost bank connectivity. I can't associate the loss of the bank directly with the downloading of those software apps but was racking my brain trying to think what I had done. (I downloaded a few anti-spyware apps as I thought I was having virus/spyware probs). I also loaded CCleaner and superantispyware both of which I still have. I know those were added after I lost my ability to get through the login at the bank, though. 

It's interesting to me that I can get onto the bank site. It's just the login that times out every time. In fact, I can get into the bill pay part of the bank's site - that doesn't require the two step sign-on process that accessing my accounts requires. But I can get into any other secure site from my home computer and I can get to my bank accounts from an internet cafe. There just has to be a box that isn't checked or is checked or something that's happened...
Thanks for continuing to try to figure this out!
Penelope


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

OK Penelope, a summary of the story so far:

You can't access your personal bank site secure area (via log-in) as it is timing out. This only happens from any pc in your home. You can however access it from anywhere else using any other browser/pc mix.

Most locally based issues that could potentially cause a problem have been addressed and discounted, as far as I can see, except maybe......

The problem then, must lie between your home and the log-in page irrespective of what browser/pc you use from home.

In your last post you mentioned pccillin for the first time. Have you checked that pccillin is not blocking you? I have never used pccillin so I don't know it's functions.

The only other thing I can think of now is your ISP. Have you contacted them and explained the situation to them?

Oh, just a thought, but could your set-up at home be the cause? Have you got a rogue secure router setting or similar?


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Hi Keith,

I've done some more work on this this morning and have isolated the problem - I just don't know how to fix it.

When I hook my computer up to the cable modem directly, (plug the ethernet cable directly into the computer rather than connecting to the internet using the router) I can get into the bank. Therefore, there must be some kind of firewall setting having to do with the router that is blocking that one site. It's very odd but it's the only thing that makes sense.

Have you any ideas of what the block could be and how to remove it?

Thanks again for your patience in trying to solve this!
Penelope


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

I think maybe you've isolated the problem now, it does make sense at last!

I'm not clued up with home networks, never had or used one but I do know you use the Ethernet to link the pc's. (I only know 'cos when I set my home hub up, I didn't need it!) Could it be that one of your pc's is blocking the internet and affecting the others? Maybe you'd better check all the firewall settings on all the pc's to make sure they all conform. Or does the network have just one 'master' setting on one of the pc's?

I'm sure someone can jump in and help you out from here now if you don't sort it soon. If not, try asking in one of the other forums.


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

Hi Keith,
How do we ask others to take a look at the problem? Could you do that from your end? I don't know about other forums. Do you have suggestions?


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Timed Out Message on Login for one site only*

This is the part Penelope where the Moderators should be earning their street cred by spotting the problem and moving this thread into the relevant forum!! ray: 

In reality, this thread is exhausted as it is has been established not to be a Firefox or browser problem. You could hang on and wait for the thread to be moved by one of the Mod's (which you can request, don't be shy!) or you could sign off on this one and start a new thread in say, the Windows XP forum or whichever Networking forums is applicable.

Personally, I'd give the Mod's a chance to view this. They're in both hemispheres so to us, they work shifts!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry Penelope, I've been busy away. Glad to see some progress and Keith helping you.

When I looked at your attached document file, you had 67 processes running, with too many extra's such as ipod, itunes, googleupdater and so on running. There shouldn't be as many running as half of them are probably not required, but one of them belongs to Trend Micro and in the 2007 version it has been causing many problems such as high CPU usage, machine slow down, high RAM usage, website timeouts, when installed on a system with Spybot Search and Destroy already installed on it. Both of these conflict.

It doesn't look like that's the problem here because of the steps you took to isolate the problem, but it's worth to keep it in mind.

I'm not sure how your router could suddenly block your internet connection to a site whereas it worked before. That's quite impossible unless someone changes the router settings. 

How is your home network setup exactly? NIC? Wireless?


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Kalim,

Glad to see you're back. My network is based on a cable modem (Virgin media) and a Netgear router. I have three laptops all of which connect to the modem wirelessly through the router. 

I had some problems with the computers and started dowloading and running many antispyware and diagnotic applications suggested by this forum. There is a 5 part system suggested in the Hijack This thread before you post to them and I ran through that. I can't recall exactly what order I downloaded what in as I did other things as well in a mad effort to fix three computers all of which had problems at once.

I did download Spybot but got rid of it when someone suggested it conflicted with pccillin. I do have pccillin for another year. I could replace it if I have to but as I've already paid for it (and everything was working fine a couple of weeks ago or so) I prefer not to.

It has to be the router or the firewall specific to this site somehow as when I connect the computer directly to the modem it works just fine. Isn't it possible that something I downloaded to 'fix' the system made instituted a block? I did a Panda Activescan, thenSpyware blaster, then IE Spyad, then Deckard System Scanner (DSS) then Hijack This. I did a couple of things after that but I'm pretty sure they were after the bank site stopped allowing me to login. the were CCleaner and SuperAntispyware.

Regarding the 67 processes, I'd love to get rid of some but I don't know what they are so I can't tell what is necessary and what it junk. Can you help with that? How do I eliminate them? My start up is very slow, and I'm always on the lookout to eliminate unnecessary junk. Unfortunately I have teenagers and a computer limited husband.

As always, thanks so much for your help. The bank thing is my priority so, as I know you have limited time, if we could try to address that, I'd me immensely grateful.
Penelope


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

Kalim,
Looking back through the other thread, I think I also downloaded combofix and dial a fix if either of these might have changed something.

Cheers,
Penelope


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Penelope: one of the applications, combofix, can cause problems but can you remember if the site worked before you ran it?

Sorry for lateness, but unlike many others, I'm not online most of the time but now and then.


----------



## mom tech suppt (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Kalim,
Thanks for still trying and heavens don't apologize for not doing more! I appreciate your help -a lot!

I can't absolutely recall if the combifix predated the problem but I think it might have. Is there some way to un-do whatever it did?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

It's been 10 days and I've had some little more time to think in IT terms about your problem, but I'm sorry my IT knowledge is very weak at the moment and I can't see what is stopping the connection. I hope someone else helps if they know but I realize that not many like to jump in where someone else has answered or when they have to do a lot of reading.

I will add; Combofix did bork my net connection and system functioning once before in Q4 2006, and that was due to a few registry entries it deleted. The only fix was running a system Repair install back then.

Why I'm not advising you specifically to try more things which are available to try like reset Winsock, system restore to before the system cleaning, change routers, repair TCP/IP stack and so on is because it isn't relatively straight forward and would demand me spending immediate and prolonged testing and feedback time from today till as long as it takes to fix, which I really am not in the position to offer so I have to hold short. Many problems can potentially develop by trying these methods which I won't be on hand to reply back to so it's better now as at least you have everything else for your net working. Apologies Penelope.

Regarding the 67 processes; I would advise for you to open another thread on that in Windows XP forum so to save people becoming confused with this network problem.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi mom tech suppt,
I am going to look through your processes and gage them for you, if you have not started a new thread yet. One question, though, is your hjt thread resolved?

Another question, are you running superantispyware and spyware doctor at the same time?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok, went through your processes. After your resolve the hjt, post a clean one and I will go through it and tell you what you can turn off.


----------

